# Phil0Little Tiny Prancing Stallion (Maltese boy) Needs a Forever Home!!



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Isn't he such darling? He looks like a little puppy!! Anyone interested in giving him a forever home?

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Indianapolis, IN | Phil Fostered


















Here is what his ad saids:
*Phil Fostered
*

*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Indianapolis, IN *

Small • Adult • Male 
  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...l-Fostered-Maltese-Dog-Indianapolis-IN&src=sp  

Phil is one of our special little friends. He is an adult maltese, prances so cute. Phil is heartworm positive and and has now been treated. He needs a home he can go and relax in and be loved. He has found a loving foster home, so call us for information on adopting him. 
I was rescued by this nice people January 2012 email his foster mom at [email protected] ADOPTION FEE INCLUDES : * Spay or Neuter * Current Vaccinations * Deworming * Microchip and Registration * Heartworm Test * Flea Preventative * Free Vet Check-up We receive no money from the county or state. Our adoption fees are what allow us to rescue and take care of these wonderful animals. Adoption application Indianapolis Southside Animal Shelter and Animal Rescue


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw him on Petfinder he does look like a puppy! Another one that needs a forever home! I love you Phil !


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea, he sure does look like a puppy. He looks small next to that other dog. Perhaps someone in SM would love to adopt him.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Sir Lovkins and I need to move Indiana stat. I hope he finds his home soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh he is a DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am new to the site and considering rescuing another Maltese for my Ozzie (rescued back in Nov) ... will definitely fill out an application!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I am new to the site and considering rescuing another Maltese for my Ozzie (rescued back in Nov) ... will definitely fill out an application!


Good for you, Phil looks like he'd be a sweet fluff for Ozzie! He's a cutie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I am new to the site and considering rescuing another Maltese for my Ozzie (rescued back in Nov) ... will definitely fill out an application!


Courtney - that would be awesome. :chili::chili: He looks adorable. I wonder how old he is?


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh! what a cutie pie. I wish I had room for 1 more.


----------

